# حفل فرقة طيور الجنة



## الدعيع (3 أبريل 2012)

انا من عشاق فرقة طيور الجنة...ولقد علمت انهم سيقيمون حفلا بالمملكة العربية السعودية

بتاريخ 18 / 4 / 2012 م الموافق يوم الأربعاء 26 / 5 /1433هـ 

لمعرفة تفاصيل الحفل 


دار الدعاية للدعاية و الإعلان


----------

